# How many dogs?



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Just wondering how many of you out there have 2 or more dogs? I am wondering this because. My uncles yellow lab is going to have puppies soon that was breed by my black lab duke. And I wanted to know if you thought it was pain to have 2 dogs or not and if one would ever get jealous because maybe one was getting more attention. I just can't choose so hopefully this will help.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes some times having 2 dogs is a pain. But I had more fun this year hunting behind 2 than I thought I would.

When I bought my new dog this year my old dog seemed to perk up and enjoy having another dog around. I think he had to adjust to another dog playing with his kid.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

I presently have three wirehairs but hunt them on a rotation throughout each day. However, I also rarely hunt without buddy's that also have pointing dogs, so we typically have 2 or 3 dogs down at once.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

if you have more dogs down than there are people hunting it sometimes gets hard to decide which ones to follow. Sometimes I run all 6 at once but I get more birds hunting one at a time.

I run all six if I doubt the cover holds any birds ( I hunt all over the country mostly Kansas and ND) when I'm prospecting for new spots in an area. You find out real quick if there are birds in the area. Then I head back to the truck and put up 4 or 5 and go back out (with one if pheasants two if quail hunting) to do some serious hunting :wink:

Two dogs with only one hunter especially flushers will be tough to control


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I have two labs and normally hunt both. It can be tough to figure out which dog to follow at times and occasionally it costs a bird when I follow the wrong one. On the other hand, it teaches me to read the dogs better to know which is on the bird. In the end it is just tough for me to leave one behind.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If I was by myself,I wouldn't have more than 1 flusher in front of me.As Bigdog says....which one do you follow.Now pointers are another story.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm with bigdog, I don't like to leave one behind, so I usually hunt with two. It can be challenging, and I lose a few birds because I'm not watching the right dog, but it's still fun.

On one trip this year, there were three of us with 6 dogs running at the same time. Talk about a cluster ef.


----------



## chukardog (Feb 1, 2006)

I run shorhairs and I say the more dogs on the ground the merrier. I own four dogs and always have atleast a brace on the ground when hunting chukars and most covey birds. but if all four are rested up than i hunt all of them at the same time. the way I see it is if the dogs are covering 2-3 miles for every one of mine than I can cover alot ground more effeciently. as far as which dog to follow when i have all of them on the ground is not an issue because all of my dogs check in and work the area together. If i owned 10 dogs I would run all of them. there are days when me and my buddies are hunting that we will have 10 or more dogs on the ground, once the coveys get broken up there is temendous action with singles and doubles and the dogs have a blast.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I have hunted with two pointing dogs on the ground at once many times and you really do cover twice the ground. I only have one dog now and he just turned 4. In the next one to two years I will buy another one so when my current dog is on the tail end of his prime my new dog will be hitting his. It seems to make more sense to get dogs this way rather than have two young ones right away, because you will have two senior citizens together down the road, and living in town three dogs would just be two much, but I know I could handle two in town. I have a friend who has always bought his dogs this way. You always have a dog in his prime. I love bird hunting way too much to have to quit because my old dog didn't have enough in the tank after 1-2 hours.


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

I hunt with one, I have both a flusher and a pointer. I bought the flusher 5 years ago, I didnt know about pointing labs (otherwise I would have bought one instead) and then when I was looking for another lab I came across a website that had pointing labs, and I looked into it and bought one.
I mainly use the pointer.


----------



## woodcanoeguy (Oct 8, 2005)

I used to use two labs but got so old and slow I couldnt keep up with them....now I have a nice pointing lab and it is the perfecrt dog for me.
I only hunt a few months a year but have to live with the dogs all year round and labs are a joy to have around the farm and family.


----------

